# 41 autocycle update photos.



## redline1968 (Apr 19, 2011)

finally cleaned it up those stainless rims.  it really came out nice. i posted a before photo  for comparison.  a big difference id say.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 19, 2011)

Lookin Good!


----------



## MartyW (Apr 19, 2011)

That came out great.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 19, 2011)

That bike has great bone structure!


----------



## J.C. (Apr 19, 2011)

*Nice job!!!*


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks it really is a nice bike solid and cool looking.


----------



## BWbiker (Apr 20, 2011)

I am sorry in advance but I just can't quit giggling when I think about it - Mark, you aren't going to make it into a Harley are you? HA! Sorry!!! I had too! Brad


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 21, 2011)

anything can be if you put your mind on it. that would be a cool hd if they thought about it.


----------



## BWbiker (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, Schwinn would have done a cool version I am sure! Glad you have a sense of humor! Brad


----------

